# Sciatica in dogs - what are the options?



## Billykitty13 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi there. I am new to the forum and could do with some advice.

Has anyone experienced sciatica in their dog and what treatments did you use? I would be very interested to see how other owners have coped and what the eventual result was for their dog.

My 17 month old Canaan dog recently had an MRI as she has been intermittently lame since January. The scan showed that the screws from a leg break last year have some inflammation around them and a slipped (their words) screw - but a very prominent inflamed sciatic nerve and inflamed muscle which I feel is more likely to be the cause of her intermittent lameness, discomfort and pain. She can be fine for a week then she is either lame or at worst on three legs but then recovers again.

I don't quite beleive that the plate and screws are the cause as she can go weeks without any trouble and seems unconcerned. She became lame after a walk in January where she did a lot of twisting and turning and I think this is where the sciatica reared its ugly head.

She starts acupuncture on Monday and I am hoping that time will heal things as I don't quite fancy the option of removing the plate and screws if it is not necessary. The description the specialist gave if the plate and screws have to be removed made feel a little weak and unwell, especially if they have fused to the bone. As if I didn't have panic attacks before all of this!

Anyway, I would be grateful for any advice, especially on the treatment of sciatica in dogs.

Many thanks.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Billykitty13 said:


> Hi there. I am new to the forum and could do with some advice.
> 
> Has anyone experienced sciatica in their dog and what treatments did you use? I would be very interested to see how other owners have coped and what the eventual result was for their dog.
> 
> ...


Sorry you are going through this worry. I havent got any personal experience and you may have seen these but if not, they may be of some help.

Case Study: Border Collie with Sciatica | The K9 Body Shop


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Unforunatly, sciatica is not a diagnosis, it's a symptom. So treatment will depend very much on the inderlying cause (if this can be determined. In many cases the actual cause is not known).

Sciatica just means inflamation of the sciatic nerve. It can be _excruciatingly_ painful. Damage to the sciatic nerve can be _very serious_, so please take advice from your vet. Don't take advice from non vets!

Treatment is usually with anti inflamitory drugs (to deal with the inflamation. Obviously!) and physiotheraoy to build up the muscles around the back to improve support for the spine. But as I said, ths must be directed by the vet.

Damage to the sciatic nerve can cause paralysis. Please be careful!

(I'm not trying to frighten you, hopefully his condition will be simple to treat and will clear up quickly)


----------



## Billykitty13 (Mar 7, 2013)

Many thanks for the very interesting Border Collie article Sled Dog Hotel. I was interested in the treatment and physical therapy as I am fairly sure that we will have to build her up again and this will take time and physical therapy both in and outside of the home.

Thanks as well Old Shep and I will heed your advice. El Diablo (as we now call her ha, ha) is being treated as a referral case by a specialist vet clinic so I am sticking to what they say. Like you said the cause of her sciatica is unknown but I am fairly certain it occurred on a dog walk in early January. Our normal vet throught muscle damage and prescribed NSAID's, rest, then limited exercise - but as soon as we increased the exercise the lameness appeared again. A week ago she ran across the living room and turned sharply and bob's your uncle she went lame again and was on three legs. The little terror doesn't know how to keep calm - but then why would she at 17 months!

I think we have a long road to recovery ahead of us and finger's crossed we should get her over this. My nerves will never be the same again!


----------

